# General Chat > General Discussion >  What is plumbing system?

## plumbingmesagateway

Plumbing is the system of pipes, drains fittings, valves, valve assemblies, and devices installed in a building for the distribution of water for drinking, heating and washing, and the removal of waterborne wastes, and the skilled trade of working with pipes, tubing and plumbing fixtures in such systems. A plumber is someone who installs or repairs piping systems, plumbing fixtures and equipment such as water heaters and backflow preventers.

----------


## Qwezysse

I have a burst pipe in the kitchen. I turned off the water, the plumber will be here in a day, I need to buy the right valves

----------


## Urkofobra

I've been looking for valve supplier for a long time. Many suppliers were inadequate, sending products with a delay or in an unnecessary quantity for me. To find this particular company, I spent quite a lot of time and now I can recommend them.

----------


## mayaank

Plumbing system means plumbing fixtures and traps, waste and vent pipes, and all sewer pipes within a building and extending to the building sewer connection two feet outside the building foundation or wall.

----------


## katealexa

Nice post brother

----------

